# Sage DTP steam power loss



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Hello everyone. I've owned a sage DTP for 4 years now and been very happy with it. Recently, after a good descale, the steam wand has lost power. It's about half the power it used to be. I've removed the tip and cleared any obstructions but no better. I've opened the machine and removed most pipes to check for obstructions, still nothing. I replaced the pump, still no joy.

I also noticed that when switching in order to run water through the group head it has started sputtering steam through for several seconds where it never used to do that. Pucks are also very wet and messy where they never used to be.

I'm thinking this is a thermocoil issue but would really appreciate if anyone has some insight into this. My wife is going crazy without her morning coffee!

Thanks


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Scale. You've probably dislodged some scale during descale. ie Not done it often enough. The pipes can also block but need disconnecting to see - any coming out of the thermothingy not into it.

If it's not in the pipes or valves it's in the coil.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I suppose there is a chance that the temperature sensing on the coil has failed. I'm not sure how or what they use for that but I'd concentrate on scale first,


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you ajohn. Thank you very much for your reply. I did manage to clean some limescale from the thermocoil outlet pipe which cleared a significant blockage prior to this problem. I figured some limescale got blocked in the thermocoil but got confused by the fact the first 6-8sec of steaming is very powerful but then drops to around half power. Didn't think that sounded much like a blocked pipe but I could be wrong.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It might still be a blockage somewhere or the other but have to pass on reduced steam power really. I assume the pump still pulses as usual. If that stops or the noise changes it could be stalled.


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Pump sound is normal (replaced pump to check if source of problem). I'll strip the thermocoil out and see if I can find a blockage. Do you happen to know if the whole thermocoil can be submerged in descaling solution?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It's aluminium with a stainless coiled tube in as far as I am aware. You may be able to shove something flexible down the tube. I have no idea of bore etc. The usual problem with blockages seems to be the metal tubes in the end of ptfe tubes and where the water comes out of the coil rather than in. Some size of drill could probably remove that twisted by hand. Same with the other end of that tube and any after it. In the selector switch too really. Most things that have been made can be taken apart.

One crazy thought on steam power is take a look at what is coming out of the OPV when power drops also pump running etc. Maybe it's leaking that way. Unlikely I'd have thought but .................

Aluminium limit what descaler can be used. I don't know but hard to see why puly would cause a problem, A 300ml syrings springs to my mind to make sure it goes in the tube - both ends rather than having an air lock. I have no idea what descalers can be used on stainless. White vinegar may be more effective than puly - Sage used to suggest using vinegar. Something one of their engineers mentioned to me but I didn't ask why. He was discussing descaling intervals and like others have suggested monthly. Tap water hardness does vary though.

Not sure if the parts manual is any use to you but have attached it.
View attachment BES810BSS_Full.pdf


----------



## Holmes (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you very much for the detailed response ajohn. That was extremely helpful.


----------

